# Creative Cloud Desktop Install 'evaporates'



## Jayef (Apr 29, 2016)

I tried to get the latest Lightroom update today and got the message that Creative Cloud Desktop App was missing. I downloaded the installer to replace the Desktop App but when I run _creativecloudset-up.exe'_ it asks for permission and then simply closes down - no error message ... no nothing.

I suspect this may be to do with my recent upgrade to Windows 10 from W7 (which otherwise has been virtually trouble free). It has worked fine on a number of occasions previously but maybe only under W7. I spent 30 mins with Adobe support and he remotely accessed my machine in _SafeMode with Networking _which he said should fix it. Same result. Adobe are supposed to be ringing back with a supervisor on hand on Monday - but I'm not that hopeful. 

Has anybody else encountered  this? I am inclined to reinstall W10, as the original W7 install was 2-3 years ago, but not sure if that will help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 29, 2016)

If you're going to go as drastic as reinstalling Windows, I'd first try removing Adobe software, running their CC cleaner app and then reinstalling.


----------



## Jayef (Apr 29, 2016)

Sounded like a sensible move ... I uninstalled LR & PS and ran the cleaner. Then attempted to reinstall the CC Desktop App. The installer still doesn't run (in normal or safe mode) and now I have no LR or PS either 

I guess there's no way to recover them other than via the CC app. Very disappointing. Maybe Adobe helpdesk can do something on Monday.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't think it has anything to do with Win10.  It could be the install app was corrupt.   Follow Victoria's CC Cleaner suggestion and D/L a new copy and see if the problem persists.


----------



## Jayef (May 2, 2016)

That fixed it thanks.


----------

